# Extended period of no battery = iPad scrambled its own passcode?



## tabascosauz (Jul 21, 2019)

So I still have a dinosaur of a first-gen iPad mini that I only still use because of a hacked save from waaayyy back on GOF2. That aspect is rather valuable to me because since many moons and iOS versions ago, it's no longer been possible to use cheat engine your way through that (rather old) game.

Now onto the issue. I haven't used it in a few weeks because I've had some other things going on. I charge it up......only to find that it doesn't accept my passcode anymore. I'm not tripping. I still use the exact same passcode on my old iPhone 6S that I keep around as well (though truncated to 4 digits because the iPad is on an older iOS on account of being a dinosaur), so it's not a question of operator error.

Is this some sort of lack of data retention bullshit going on? I don't really have a backup either because 1) it's hella old; 2) GOF2 is my only reason for using this laggy POS; 3) it's known that the modified save files can't be saved via a backup for some reason, so if you lose em, you lose em.

I'm on the 15 minute "disabled" cooldown right now, but the way this is going, it's going to inevitably end in a Restore from Itunes. I don't use iTunes anymore even for my 6S because it's a joke when faced with large music libraries and I have a OP6T, so if that happens this iPad mini is headed for recycling. Still, I'm curious as to how this might have happened.


----------

